#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Facebook Hacking: Did you know?

## Moana

Hello Everyone!


*Do you know that your Facebook account can be hacked via your ‘’View As’’ option! Sounds pretty shocking, doesn’t it? 

*
Facebooks *‘’ View As’*’ option is a privacy setting feature that allows other people to look how their own profile looks to another person viewing your account.
For instance: options such as 


FriendsFriends of friendsonly mepublic.

This where your *access tokens* can be hacked! Allows hackers to get access to all your personal details in need.

For more information sneak a peek on this link *https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-45686890


*facebook-account-hacking.png*

Hope this is something really important that everyone needs to beware of! Do share me your views on this.*

----------

